# Eggs



## Kvochur (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi to all,
this is the first time that I write in this forum; sorry for my bad english but I am italian.

I have had a pigeon pet for 4 years; she used to laid eggs always, but now she is not laing any eggs since june.
She seems in good health; Aren't 4 years not too soon to going in menopause (if so it is called for a bird...) ?
I heard that when a bird stop laing eggs, he have not much time to live...I hope this is not true  

Thanks!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kvochur and welcome to our group

Can you tell us a bit more about this pigeon...does she have a mate, or is she a single pet bird? How often did she lay eggs before? Do you give her extra calcium during times that she's laying?

Sometimes very egg "active" hens will become barren and then lay no more but this is usually in much older birds. I do not believe that it signals the end of a pigeon's life however.

Let us know


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for your concern and care of this beloved pet pigeon

Usually when my hens don't lay, they either have an egg that is stuck or infection or another problem.

Let me ask you some questions:

How long has it been since she layed any eggs?
Does your hen have a mate, or is bonded to you? 
Does your hen look fluffed up , back arched, like it is huntched back? 
Does she act in any way different? Is she doing her normal poops? 
Is she eating like always?

Also, pick her up and look at her vent and see if there is any swelling around her bottom that wasn't there before.

You should seek out the help of a qualified rehabber or avian vet that are "pigeon friendly"


----------



## Kvochur (Sep 9, 2005)

Here I am, after three days of holiday 
Thanks to all.
She is a single pet bird; most eggs are sterile but she had some baby pigeons (she is free to exit from my house but she spend very most of its time indoor).
Before she lays eggs always a week/10 days after she is ending hatching previous eggs.There wasn't any exception since its first egg, 3.5 years ago,at age of 6 moths.
Its last egg was laid at june 2005.
She have always grit,for calcium.
She doing her normal poops, no any swelling,she eat and drink as normal...nothing is different besides eggs-


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If your bird hasn't laid since June, and she has been laying regurlarly you might want to have her checked out at a good avian vet. If you know that there is supposed to be an egg layed, and there isn't then something may be going on inside.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with Treesa.
We've both had our share with egg laying problems in our hens.
Hope you have a good avian vet.

Reti


----------

